# I’M A SENIOR CITIZEN & proud of it...



## Elzee (Dec 9, 2012)

I’M A SENIOR CITIZEN & proud of it - I’m the life of the party… even when it lasts until 8 p.m.


I’m usually interested in going home before I get to where I am going.

I’m good on a trip for at least an hour without my aspirin, beano, and antacid.

I’m the first one to find the bathroom wherever I go.

I’m awake many hours before my body allows me to get up.

I’m smiling all the time because I can’t hear a word you’re saying.

I’m very good at telling stories…over and over and over and over.

I’m aware that other people’s grandchildren are not as bright as mine.

I’m not grouchy, I just don’t like traffic, waiting, crowds, children, politicians.

I’m sure everything I can’t find is in a secure place.

I’m wrinkled, saggy, lumpy, and that’s just my left leg.

I’m having trouble remembering simple words like…uh???…uh.

I’m now spending more time with my pillows than with my mate.

I’m realizing that aging is not for sissies.

I’m anti-everything now: anti-fat, anti-smoke, anti-noise, anti-inflammatory.

I’m going to reveal what goes on behind closed doors……absolutely nothing!

If you are what you eat, I’m Shredded Wheat and All Bran.

I’m sure they are making adults much younger these days.

I’m wondering, if you’re only as old as you feel, how could I be alive at 150?

I’m supporting all movements now…by eating! bran, prunes, and raisins.

I’m a walking storeroom of facts…I’ve just lost the storeroom.

I’m a SENIOR CITIZEN…and I am having the time of my life!!!!


----------

